# left knee movement/ collapse



## Garush34 (Jul 4, 2011)

Been to the range today to work on my driving, but in the last lesson I had the pro told me to stop my left knee from collapsing. But what is considered it collapsing? When I have been hitting big drives my left knee moves forward over the foot which helps me create more turn in my hips. So is this a case of it collapsing cos it used to always move towards the right in my swing. 

Any feedback much appreciated guys cheers.


----------



## ivan (Jul 4, 2011)

surprised your pro didn't give you all the info. - why not ask him to explain?


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well he did explain but I'm not overly sure if this is the movement I'm after, and I would but the pro I use is an hour and a half away so not gona travel just for that, and was just looking to see if anyone on here might be able to help.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2011)

Get a video up and let some of the experts on here have a look


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm no expert (far from it!) but he's not talking about on your takeaway is he?
A collapsing left knee will result in a reverse pivot which will rob you off distance and get you coming into the ball much too steeply.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 5, 2011)

I would say try and keep everything from your knees down quiet on the backswing.
You need to turn your upper half against your lower half to get some resistance in the backswing.


----------



## Jimbooo (Jul 5, 2011)

Let me throw this into the mix...

I've recently started collapsing my left knee slightly on the backswing, which has helped me turn my hips more (I wasn't turning them enough before) and now I'm hitting the ball straighter and further than ever before and I really think its made a big difference.  I make sure I don't reverse pivot though.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 5, 2011)

Let me throw this into the mix...

I've recently started collapsing my left knee slightly on the backswing, which has helped me turn my hips more (I wasn't turning them enough before) and now I'm hitting the ball straighter and further than ever before and I really think its made a big difference.  I make sure I don't reverse pivot though.
		
Click to expand...

Not to throw a spanner in the works here, but this is exactly what I've stopped doing recently....but with the same good results!  

My left leg was collapsing too much (and tends to when I'm tired) which was causing me to send a lot of shots left. Keeping my lower half as steady as possible has really helped, most noticeably with the driver.


----------



## Jimbooo (Jul 5, 2011)

Funny old game, innit! 

This guy has an interesting take on it...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16E-IjtCdlQ


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm no expert (far from it!) but he's not talking about on your takeaway is he?
A collapsing left knee will result in a reverse pivot which will rob you off distance and get you coming into the ball much too steeply.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is on the take away that he's talking about, and cos there were other things in my swing that needed changing and seemed more important at the time I forgot to ask this. I have tried to keep the lower half of my body quiet as bob says but I seem to always get the same result of a massive slice but when I let the left knee move over the left foot I seem to get a nice straight an long drive. And if I don't let it move I feel that I am not turning the hips enough. 

My swing is fine with irons and wedges I get a nice straight shot but it's just with the driver and 3 wood that I get this masice slice.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm no expert (far from it!) but he's not talking about on your takeaway is he?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is on the take away that he's talking about
		
Click to expand...

Christ, I'm an expert!!!!
This section doesn't need a moderator does it?
I can see myself spending a lot of time in "Ask the Experts"


----------



## bobmac (Jul 6, 2011)

I can see myself spending a lot of time in "Ask the Experts"
		
Click to expand...









Well done. Given the choice of backswing or downswing, you guessed the right one.
It hardly makes you Butch 'Smiffy' Harmon


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 6, 2011)

Well done. Given the choice of backswing or downswing, you guessed the right one.
It hardly makes you Butch 'Smiffy' Harmon   

Click to expand...

There's no need to get all tetchy just because I've been chosen as an ambassador


----------



## bobmac (Jul 6, 2011)

Well done. Given the choice of backswing or downswing, you guessed the right one.
It hardly makes you Butch 'Smiffy' Harmon   

Click to expand...

There's no need to get all tetchy just because I've been chosen as an ambassador
      

Click to expand...

I was flabbergasted at that decision. I could have sworn you and Mike had met before


----------



## Jimbooo (Jul 6, 2011)

And of course, don't forget Jack...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ocMJecgW2w


----------



## The19thHole (Jul 7, 2011)

Jacks swing is incredible, even his putting stance looks hunched.


----------

